# Can you see IBS on tests?



## 14946 (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi, I just wrote a long post here: http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...261/m/174101692so I won't repeat myself. However I have a question. Does IBS show up on tests? What will an ultrasound or CT scan show for example? What about a colonoscopy? From reading, I understand that IBS is invisible... or am I wrong? Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

What the tests look for are the other things that have some of the same symptoms as ibs.One of the tests they use in clinical trials tends to be specific for IBS but not conclusive. A rectal manometry test will show if you have rectal hypersensitivity which about 70% of IBSers have, but it doesn't really prove much of anything beyond what your symptoms say. They use it sometimes to see how people are before a treatment and after a treatment like they did in the clinical trial I did. (basically a balloon is inserted and they inflate it and have you rank how it feels. If you have rectal hypersensitivity you will have pain or urgency at abnormally low inflation rates. This is more of a functional test than something you see.)K.


----------

